

Forget Google Glass. These Are the Interfaces of the Future - waster
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/06/forget-glass-these-are-the-interfaces-of-the-future/

======
waster
Noting that the words "Forget Google Glass" are appearing with high frequency
these days in the media.

